# Number of connections allowed--



## ALC Rail Writer (Jul 23, 2009)

You can connect to the CS in LAX via the SWC... the CS connects to the EB in PDX. So you can put CHI-PDX on the website and get a SWC-CS option. You can put in LAX-SPK and get a CS and EB option... So why can't you put in any station along the SWC's route to any city on the EB's route and get a SWC/CS/EB option? For instance, LAM to SPK-- you don't even get an option of any rail service!


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 23, 2009)

I don't think there is a specific limit on connections. I think it is some limitations of ARROW instead.

Using an example from my trip  , If I enter ONA (Ontario, CA) to BHM (Birmingham, AL), I'm offered the SL/Crescent OR the TE (to CHI)/CL (to WAS)/Crescent! (Which do you think I chose? :lol: ) If I entered LAX to BHM, I'm only offered the SWC/CL/Crescent or IIRC SL/Crescent. (Even though ONA is less than 1 hour from LAX.)

BTW: The $9 ticket for LAX-ONA is one of the best $9 I spent!


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Jul 23, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> I don't think there is a specific limit on connections. I think it is some limitations of ARROW instead.
> Using an example from my trip  , If I enter ONA (Ontario, CA) to BHM (Birmingham, AL), I'm offered the SL/Crescent OR the TE (to CHI)/CL (to WAS)/Crescent! (Which do you think I chose? :lol: ) If I entered LAX to BHM, I'm only offered the SWC/CL/Crescent or IIRC SL/Crescent. (Even though ONA is less than 1 hour from LAX.)
> 
> BTW: The $9 ticket for LAX-ONA is one of the best $9 I spent!


How is Ontario, Canada less than one hour from LAX??

So if they don't limit connections, why is LAM-SPK via LAX and PDX not a valid route... in fact, why can't you book it at all without a multi-city option?


----------



## Ryan (Jul 23, 2009)

Because he's talking about Ontario, CALIFORNIA.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Jul 23, 2009)

HokieNav said:


> Because he's talking about Ontario, CALIFORNIA.


:blink:

It's not my fault that when I talk to my friends in Toronto, I say "Toronto, CA"


----------



## gswager (Jul 24, 2009)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> HokieNav said:
> 
> 
> > Because he's talking about Ontario, CALIFORNIA.
> ...


That happened to me when they said that! I used to live in Chino, Ontario's city neighbor, since "Ontario" is more well-known name than Chino. "Oh, in Canada," they replied. Or in that case to Californians, some people think of Chico, not Chino.

How's that with New Mexico vs. Mexico?


----------



## sechs (Jul 24, 2009)

HokieNav said:


> Because he's talking about Ontario, CALIFORNIA.


I would have thought the fact that Amtrak doesn't have an "Ontario" stop in Canada -- and definitely not one with the symbol ONA -- would have been the tip-off....


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 24, 2009)

sechs said:


> HokieNav said:
> 
> 
> > Because he's talking about Ontario, CALIFORNIA.
> ...


And even though you can take Amtrak to Ontario in Canada, they are not Amtrak stations. The Maple Leaf is operated by VIA once it enters Ontario - so they're VIA stops!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 24, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> sechs said:
> 
> 
> > HokieNav said:
> ...


But not after today if VIA is on strike!Theyll be Greyhound of Canada stops!(Thats a dog with a Maple Leaf on it! :lol: )


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Jul 24, 2009)

All right all right!

*Takes the dunce hat and sits in the corner*

Anybody want to answer my question as to why you can't book a trip LAM-SPK when you can book LAM-PDX via LAX validly?


----------



## jmbgeg (Jul 24, 2009)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> All right all right!
> *Takes the dunce hat and sits in the corner*
> 
> Anybody want to answer my question as to why you can't book a trip LAM-SPK when you can book LAM-PDX via LAX validly?


Only thing I can think is that the trip to PDX ends on the CS, while the SPK final destination ads the CS to EB eastbound connection. Should still work because the CS to EB PDX connection is a guaranteed connection now.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Jul 24, 2009)

jmbgeg said:


> ALC_Rail_Writer said:
> 
> 
> > All right all right!
> ...


Exactly-- that's my point. It should be a valid routing.


----------

